# The Animal Health Trust supports The Kennel Club



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

From Dog Genetic health

The Animal Health Trust
The Animal Health Trust, in conjunction with The Kennel Club, aims to eradicate inherited diseases in dogs by the appliance of scientific knowledge. For a number of years, the Trust has focused on finding the genetic abnormalities responsible for a range of inherited diseases and then developing screening tests to identify the dogs that have these abnormal genes. The Trust offers over 20 such screening tests to dog breeders who, with this information, can establish breeding plans which will avoid the perpetuation of many inherited conditions. This work would not have been possible without the generous financial support provided by the Kennel Club and the willing co-operation of large numbers of dog breeders.
Dr Peter Webbon Chief Executive, The Animal Health Trust


----------

